# Help so her name isn't after a vehicle...



## JillyBean08 (May 4, 2009)

I posted in the welcome area about how my fiance and I are getting our 10 month old girl pup in about a week. We don't like her kennel name her breeder chose her and she doesn't know it well. So, we really want to rename her when she arrives home.

Marshal(fiance) likes the name Denali! I'm sorry I love him to death but everytime I say that name I think of the vehicle. But, he insists he really likes dog names that start with a D. He originally wanted a male GSD and set on naming him either, Drake, Dozer, Diesel.

Does anyone have girl names that start with a D that may please him and sway him from naming her Denali?

Or, is Denali not a real bad name? It sounds nice, just can't shake the fact its a motor vehicle. Though, I looked Denali up and it also means a mountain in south central Alaska; the highest peak in North America...

Thanks and I'd appreciate some input!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

My puppy's mom is registered as Denali and her call name is Della. I love both names!


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

I like the name Denali but maybe that's because I drive one..I find it a powerful sounding name.You could try Daisy Duke,Dresden,Can't think of any others.


----------



## JillyBean08 (May 4, 2009)

I wish I had a Denali.  Haha!

I will just let him have his way and name her Denali. Afterall this is the dog of his dreams. =) 

Ok, I am feeling a little better. Not only do we have to pick a name for the dog but for our son that is born in 3 months, lol. Too much I tell you.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Daisy
Darla
Dena


----------



## Winkin (Feb 21, 2007)

To be honest, it sounds a little "forced" to me, but that's just because I think of the car. Reminds me of a name like "Rolex" or "Lexus" or "Mercedes."

I'm terrible at coming up with names, though, so I don't have anything to suggest


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

To me Denali is more of a Northern breed name.

If he wants a strong name - Danka is good. It means Thanks in German.

More German D names:

Dagmar - glorious
Delana - noble protector
Della - bright
Derika - ruler of the people 
Didrika - folk rule, ruler of the people


----------



## Wolfenstein (Feb 26, 2009)

Look up baby name lists, that's how I think of dog names a lot of the time.







You'll find a lot of crazy stuff that you'd never dream of inflicting on your children, but they're perfect for dogs!


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: SchotziI wish I had a Denali.  Haha!
> 
> I will just let him have his way and name her Denali. Afterall this is the dog of his dreams. =)
> 
> Ok, I am feeling a little better. Not only do we have to pick a name for the dog but for our son that is born in 3 months, lol. Too much I tell you.


Let him name the dog Denali so your son won't have to live with the name.....


----------



## MassiChewSits (Mar 10, 2009)

Mount McKinley = Denali

Denali means "The Great One" .It's a strong Native American name, so I think it rates high on coolness scale. 

How about Disco-Stu ?


----------



## JillyBean08 (May 4, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: AllieG
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: SchotziI wish I had a Denali.  Haha!
> ...


lol, no kidding. We wont even get started on baby names! Haha. Let's just say we are struggling in that department will be lucky enough to find one in time for when he is born.









I like Danka, how is that pronounced. Like Don-ka or Dayn-ka?

Nice suggestions, thanks! I will see what the "Boss" thinks.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Dasha, Darna, Darma, Della, Deva, Daphne (Dafne), Dalka, Dallas, Danni, Darja


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Personally I love the name Denali, call name could be Ali or Denny etc. Anyway here is a link to a bunch of D names:

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/dog_name_pick/100.html


----------



## vomonyxhaus (Feb 15, 2009)

Delana - noble protector I like this one


----------



## Toffifay (Feb 10, 2007)

I renamed my horse when I got her 4 years ago to "Delta" from Jasmine. She is definately a Delta. I like Della, too!


----------



## OkieAmazon (Jun 14, 2005)

Chances are that Denali would become Dena pretty quick. Three syllable dog names are almost always shortened to a two syllable "nickname" anyway. I always try to settle on a 2 syllable name off the bat. Our last "D" litter girl is Dareya. (As in I dare you!)


----------



## JillyBean08 (May 4, 2009)

I would prefer a two-syllable name for her as well. Because your right, we will just end up shortening it anyway. 

Dareya is nice! Can you tell me how that is pronounced? I like the meaning too.







(Da-ray-uh?) That sounds like three syllables but still pretty.

Actually, everyone so far has come up with a good name that starts with a "D". We were having a hard time. I love the suggestions, keep them coming!


----------



## OkieAmazon (Jun 14, 2005)

We say it just like saying I "dare ya" to do that!


----------



## JillyBean08 (May 4, 2009)

Ah! Ok, I see now. I didn't put two and two together, lol. Thanks.

Dareya and "dare ya"


----------



## Winkin (Feb 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: OkieAmazonChances are that Denali would become Dena pretty quick. Three syllable dog names are almost always shortened to a two syllable "nickname" anyway. I always try to settle on a 2 syllable name off the bat. Our last "D" litter girl is Dareya. (As in I dare you!)


I'm with you. All of my dogs have 2 syllable names


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: MassiChewSitsMount McKinley = Denali
> 
> Denali means "The Great One". It's a strong Native American name, so I think it rates high on coolness scale.


I agree, I like the name too, and don't think first of the car when I hear it, I think of the mountain that the car is named after. It could easily be shortened to Nali.


----------



## JillyBean08 (May 4, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: AmaruqPersonally I love the name Denali, call name could be Ali or Denny etc. Anyway here is a link to a bunch of D names:
> 
> http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/dog_name_pick/100.html


I was just looking through some names here and I found one that I like. I'd have to convince my dearest to like it I'm sure...

What do you all think of...*drum roll*

Dolce-Vita (on her registry) and shorten her name to Dolce or Vita? I like Dolce because it sound "high end" like Dolce&Gabbana, hehe.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Dolce means "sweet" in Italian.


----------



## MassiChewSits (Mar 10, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Cassidys MomDolce means "sweet" in Italian.


Dolce seems like nice,unique name for a dog. Denali also makes me think of large mountain in Alaska- not a huge SUV.

I recently read the last edition of the Monks of N.S. book. I remember they also recommend that dog names be 2 syllable words that end in vowel.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

Danna
Dietra
Darby
Diva
Darla


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Well, I'm partial to Denali since I have a dog of that name. So I rather like it.


----------



## JillyBean08 (May 4, 2009)

lol.

Ok, ok. Denali is not a bad name. It really has a nice sound to it. =)

I like Dolce now too! 

That is if we even purchase this pup anymore! Grrr.


----------



## nikko (Sep 10, 2008)

my girl's name is Genesis. she IS named after the hyudai genesis....we got her on their release day of the car. can ya tell hubby named her and he runs a hyundai dealership? LOL come to think of it....i havent named either kid, either horse, not the goat...nothin! lol....but i OWN them all!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I like Denali alot.....and Danger LOL - I think of Alaska when I hear Denali, not an SUV....

Lee


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

A friend had a large tricaner (sp) cross mare named Denali - the horse was a mountain! I don't even register it as a car.


----------



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

A client at work had to make a compromise with her husband. She wanted a dog, and he did not. He finally agreed that they could get the dog, but he got to name it. So they got a Jack Russel Terrier and named her Jamie Lee Curtis!


----------



## JillyBean08 (May 4, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: shepherdmom12A client at work had to make a compromise with her husband. She wanted a dog, and he did not. He finally agreed that they could get the dog, but he got to name it. So they got a Jack Russel Terrier and named her Jamie Lee Curtis!


lol!


Update on a name: 

He still wants Denali!







Haha.


----------



## jone (May 4, 2009)

Did you name the dog? Or the kid? 
My daughter is Devi. It's Hindi, the divine goddess.
Pronounced with an a sound like Davey. 

Dharma, Dena, Dinah, 
dunno...
darn, falling asleep.


----------



## Sasha's Family (May 10, 2009)

Well from what i heard from MassiChewSits Denali = The Chosen One Well thats what it means he said


----------



## Line-of-Fire (May 3, 2009)

I've been to Denali.... It's a BEAUTIFUL mountian (after a not so beautiful 14-16 hour drive from here >.<). And being from AK, it was the first thing I thought of, not the car haha. I had to google search "denali car" to figure out what you were talking about haha.

I always liked "Dehlie" (pronounced Daily).
Or Dawn.


----------



## JillyBean08 (May 4, 2009)

It is a pretty name.









We ended up with a boy and his name is Drake.

So much for Denali!


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: AllieG
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: SchotziI wish I had a Denali.  Haha!
> ...


That's how Mandalay got her name!! I liked it and I was pregnant with a girl. We knew that we were going to let my older daughter pick the babies name from a list, and Mandalay was on that list, but my daughter thought it was prettier than her name (Mackenzie) so she said she was not going to pick it for the baby. Since I knew she was not going to pick it and I liked it...the puppy got it!!

As for the name Denali....I immediately thought of the Mammoth on Gumby


----------

